# Screens!



## blake_o77 (Dec 5, 2013)

So I'm in the process of choosing between 3 screens for my new computer.

17.3" FHD 16:9 "Matte Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Matte Screen (1920x1080) (SKU - X1R553)

17.3" FHD 16:9 "Matte Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Anti-Glare Screen w/ 72% NTSC Color Gamut (1920x1080) (SKU - X1R551) 

17.3" FHD 16:9 "Glare Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Glossy Screen w/ 90% NTSC Color Gamut (1920x1080) (SKU - X1R503)


I was hoping someone will be able to enlighten me the differences between these 3.

I'll be using the computer for mostly gaming/watching movies.

As I understand it (which is not a lot) the 90% Gamut makes it look better but you need to calibrate the colours or it won't look right and maybe the 72% too but I'm not sure.

As there is also an option for a "XOTIC PC Professional Monitor Color Calibration (XPC Service)".

I'm not sure if you have to be a professional to do this but I feel like it may more trouble than it's worth if that is the case.

I also read somewhere online that when your computer is calibrated to work with the high gamut it can sometimes break the games graphics, which would essentially go against the whole purpose of the computer.

So if anyone knows anything about this kind please explain it to me! 

Thank you for your time, 

Blake.


P.S if there is a more suitable thread, please feel free to direct me to it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have links so we can actually see the monitors?


----------



## blake_o77 (Dec 5, 2013)

There is actually no link to the actual screens.

That's all the information it gives me in the screen selection area. Sorry.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It's difficult to assess a component when we don't know what it is.


----------



## blake_o77 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyree said:


> It's difficult to assess a component when we don't know what it is.


I wish there was more information too, that's why I came here for some help!

I just thought the names of the screens -

"17.3" FHD 16:9 "Matte Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Matte Screen (1920x1080) (SKU - X1R553)

17.3" FHD 16:9 "Matte Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Anti-Glare Screen w/ 72% NTSC Color Gamut (1920x1080) (SKU - X1R551) 

17.3" FHD 16:9 "Glare Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Glossy Screen w/ 90% NTSC Color Gamut (1920x1080) (SKU - X1R503)"

- may of been enough to get some recommendations or clarifications.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting the information from?


----------



## blake_o77 (Dec 5, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Where are you getting the information from?


Why high gamut screens are NOT suited to gamers


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright well since there are no links. These monitors here will do the trick:

HP Pavilion 20xi Silver / Black 20" 7ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor, IPS Panel 250 cd/m2 10,000,000:1 - Newegg.com

Dell S2240M Black 21.5" 7ms (GTG) Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor, IPS Panel 250 cd/m2 DC 8,000,000:1 (1000:1) - Newegg.com

ASUS VS239H-P Black 23" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 250 cd/m2 ASCR 50,000,000:1, IPS Panel - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - Dell P2314H Black 23" 8ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor IPS 250 cd/m2 1000:1


----------

